# Feel like time is running out



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, I really need some advice because I'm finding it harder and harder to cope.
I'm 24 , I've been TTC for 2 1/2 yrs, and I have been told I have low hormone levels. I am currently on my third cycle of Clomifene and if it doesn't work I only have one cycle left before I have to go back to my consultant. My biggest worry is that my mother started the menopause aged 35, her mother started aged 38, and I am panicking that it may be the same or sooner for me. The real kick in the teeth is that I have been with DH since we were both 16 and we were incredibly careful to avoid pregnancy , and now we are married and can't conceive despite our best efforts.

I would really appreciate some advice on how to cope because I am starting to become really depressed.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

Buttoneyes - you should join everyone on the crazy clomid thread as everyone posts on there and it really does help you through the dark times.

i understand that feeling of time running out - its awful and also adds to the pressure we put on ourselves in general and each and every cycle.

has clomid helped you to OV or did you OV before?

one thing i would say is that i was given 3m of clomid and told i would not have any more as it was likely i would need IVF and no point wasting time - i felt so pressured and also convinced it would not happen but then clomid did work and low and behold i did get that BFP - dont give up hope it can and will happen for you


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Buttoneyes   . I'm so sorry you are finding it so hard to cope but you are not on your own, and now that you have posted I hope that you will get lots of support.

When I read your post I really felt for you. So many emotions as well as all the hormones and you are only 24 so I can only imagine how you feel. It's ironic too that many of us, like you, spent time avoiding a pregnancy to time it for when we were ready only to find the distress of fertility issues.

Everyone is different how they cope. I personally have to take each day as it comes. Some days are good, some days bad and some I just want to hide away. But I also try to stay focussed on a positive outcome and that my life will be alright one way or another. Try to relax as much as you can and keep talking to your DH. 

I really hope that clomid works for you and you will be successful this cycle and if not the next and this is just what you need to correct your hormones. Why don't you come and join a few of us over on the crazy clomid chatter thread - we're all really supportive. x


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Thankyou both for the hugs  
My consultant said that my progesterone levels are low, and that may be because I don't ovulate- either not every month or not at all. So far the clomifene has improved my hormone levels, they have jumped from 18 to 116 , so now I'm just frustrated that it hasn't worked yet and I don't know what comes afterwards.
I'll take your advice and make my way to the other thread, thankyou both very much for your messages, it's nice having people to talk to who know how I'm feeling xxx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow buttoneyes, that is a fantastic jump from 18 to 116 for progesterone, with those results you definitely show signs of ovulation. Are you having any other bloods done - I have my oestradiol levels checked every month as these indicate to some degree the quality of the egg. However, there is always the job of the sperm meeting the egg and that's the difficult bit. Assuming you've had all the other standard bloods done and it was only your progesterone that was low then hopefully you will be successful very soon  . Has your doctor suggested extra progesterone support in your luteal phase as well? I have to take cyclogest (progesterone pessaries for 10 days) as my progesterone without clomid and cyclogest drops to in the 20's whereas on clomid is usually between 60-90 and there are a few of us doing this.
Look forward to chatting to you on the other thread.x


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Wow it sounds like your doc is more on the case than mine! 

I did have everything checked and progesterone was the only low one, but all I'm taking is Clomifene and when I said things like "I'm worried because sometimes I've started my period a week early then I've bled for nearly two weeks" his reply was "You don't need to worry about that"  

Long story short, if these tablets don't work I have to see him again. Really hoping I don't have to have more tests !


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

If I went to my fertility doctor and said that my period comes a week early and I've bled for nearly 2 weeks they would not say it is normal. I take it when your period has come early it's been without the clomid? If so it is probably due to the low levels of progesterone which clomid is correcting. I have learnt even more since starting Naprotechnology, it is not a cheap option (cheaper than IVF), but they really look holistically at you and I was shocked that within 2 months they said I had a problem when my GP had said I was OK.


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Yeah the early period was before clomid, since I've been trying I had a few times when I was early/late and I thought I might have been pg but always when tested was bfn . I looked into it and it might have been a chemical pregnancy which would make sense because of my low progesterone levels but I can't say for sure.

As for your GP , do you ever get a sense that they are just wanting to get rid of you? With me it's the other way around- my GP is fantastic and really makes me feel at ease, whereas my consultant just mumbles at me and practically shoves me out the door.

I'm glad that they picked up on your issues, even if it was a little late at least once you know things can move forward xx


----------

